# Hello from Ohio



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I just wanted to take a minute to introduce myself and say hello to everyone. I have spent the last few evenings just reading through quite a few of the threads here and well..this definately is a community I would love to be a part of. You are all pretty freakin' amazing.

I live here in Ohio and I have always loved Halloween more than any other holiday. I don't have much experience at all building elaborate haunts and unfortunately-I am not very handy with electronics and such, but those are both things I am hoping to work on and gain experience with. I do however have one helluva imagination and the passion to match- so hopefully those two things will help me as I learn.

So anyway, I just wanted to say hello to everyone. It's nice to find a community of people who are already thinking of next years Halloween..my friends out here just don't really understand

Celtic


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Celtic :> We met in Chat last nite. Hope ya like it here! Looking forward to getting to know ya better! :>


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Dark Fanged Bat Lady!~Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

BTW---- there is a real great bunch of people here and if you ever need help, just scream, someone should be able to hear ya! :> hehehehe


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

There are some very talented people on this thing. You will like it here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Celtic, anyone that meets our members in chat and stays on MUST be dedicated, lol. Glad you joined up, and looking forward to having you with us.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Glad you found this forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the madness. And you're right, we are all pretty freaky here!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Celtic! From a former Buckeye....welcome...I'm new here to, and am blown away by how actice this forum is....lots of fun! As for the haunting, Imagination is the most important part....just get a start and go with it!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Celtic.  Glad you joined the forum.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey Celtic... I too met ya in chat... Great to have another ohio member!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. I haven't met you in chat....yet...but I'm sure I will. This place is very addicting and the ideas are amazing.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello! Welcome!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy and welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell O & Welcome


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello....Hope to run into you again.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Celtic! Welcome to the fun!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Celtic. From reading your post, all you need here is an imagination and a good sense of humor.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome! (I'm a Buckeye, too - now living in Western PA.)


----------

